# Masonic Improvement: The Chamber of Refraction



## JJones (Jul 7, 2017)

Here's my newest article. Enjoy!


----------



## GKA (Jul 7, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## JJones (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks.... I keep wondering what a "chamber of refraction" was..


----------



## goomba (Jul 7, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Thanks.... I keep wondering what a "chamber of refraction" was..



Big room of mirrors of course .


----------



## Bloke (Jul 7, 2017)

goomba said:


> Big room of mirrors of course .


Fun house or more Bruce Lee in Enter the Dragon ?


----------



## goomba (Jul 7, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Fun house or more Bruce Lee in Enter the Dragon ?



Depends on  the lodge by-laws.


----------



## goomba (Jul 7, 2017)

On a serious note, I did enjoy the article.  

New Guy:  Why do you have preparation room?  

Brother Leroy, PM:  Gee bud it's a masonic changing room.  

New Guy:  Then why not call it a changing room?  

Brother Leroy, PM:  Look here new fella we aint gonna be changing things!  Haven't you heard we can't make them innovations and the like!

*** No actual Leroy's where harmed during the making of this post.  Any similarities between this Leroy and any actual Leroy's is strictly coincidental.


----------



## JJones (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Jul 7, 2017)

Very informative.  Thank you brother. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Jul 8, 2017)

JJones said:


> Here's my newest article. Enjoy!


You described in your exactly what I was greeted by when I joined. 

The feeling I had at that moment is still with me.  The impression of that moment has not left me yet.  I was not favorably impressed. 

I have seen better.  But, in truth, none of what I have seen is what I had imagined myself being greeted by prior to joining.


----------



## JJones (Jul 8, 2017)

coachn said:


> You described in your exactly what I was greeted by when I joined.
> 
> The feeling I had at that moment is still with me.  The impression of that moment has not left me yet.  I was not favorably impressed.
> 
> I have seen better.  But, in truth, none of what I have seen is what I had imagined myself being greeted by prior to joining.



Same here brother. I feel that lodge improvement needs to be approached holistically and the prep room usually doesn't get enough attention. A brother told me today about how items he wore during his degrees were picked up off the floor during his preparation.


----------



## coachn (Jul 8, 2017)

JJones said:


> Same here brother. I feel that lodge improvement needs to be approached holistically and the prep room usually doesn't get enough attention. A brother told me today about how items he wore during his degrees were picked up off the floor during his preparation.


I wish there was a commiserate button option.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 8, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I keep wondering what a "chamber of refraction" was..


Lol....same here.


----------

